# Elk Sausage for Dogs



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/06/elk-patties-merle-loved.html

After reading *Merle's Door *last month, my wife purchased some elk meat for Bailey and Chloe. She recalled while reading the book how much Merle liked elk sausage. Cooking it didn't turn out so well.

So she wrote to Ted Kerasote on his elk recipe:

_Dear Joan,
Thanks for writing and I’m glad you’ve liked the books.
The sausage Merle liked is a breakfast sausage, patty style:

2 lbs. ground elk meat
black pepper
red cracked pepper
salt
garlic powder
cumin
allspice
chopped parsley
chopped onion (very fine)
Mix everything together, form into patties, fry or grill.

All my best,
Ted_


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - that recipe is not 4 a pup - it is 4 us - LOL - PIKE loves elk jerky made with a splash of teriaki - adding anything more is 2 much work - and pepper flakes is never on his menu


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't worry REM, I will be cooking some up for the Misses and me. Bailey and Chloe will get left overs (if there is any). 

Elk would be a HIGH VALUE TREAT!

RBD


----------

